# Ice breaker chromers



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

If your willing to bust thick ice get out there. Chromers are willing to play !


----------



## hardworker122 (Dec 21, 2014)

will be bustin it in the morning!!!!!!!!! cant hardly wait!!!!!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Where is this?!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Where is this?!


Ohio trib


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

rocky river...pic is pretty obvious


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Are those separate fish or the same? Did you end up keeping them? Did you catch more than 2?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like a small male and a female


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> Looks like a small male and a female


Yep one of each, morning bite for me. Nothing g past 11.


----------

